# Some people wind me up...



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Why is that some people always feel that the dog they own is fine to be off a lead.
It's the same old story, first they are sorry it's bothering my dog , then it's... the dog never normally ignores me, then it's.....it only wants to play.
All i want is an uncomplicated stroll along the beach with my dog (who is never off the lead) and each time it is spoilt by people who just seem not to give a monkey's about other people, i really can understand why some people want dog free sites sometimes.

Just me having a rant after a lovely morning walk on the beach spoiled again
malc


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sometimes the owners ought to be put on a leash and only allowed out with a responsible canine! :twisted:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Malc, why dont you let your dog off the lead ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure our Zoe has a lead somewhere  

I only look for it when near cars zooming in roads. One of the reasons I got a retriever bitch a second time, than go for a dog, is that I do enjoy (as does she I like to think) having a dog free of a lead but under control. I didn't think that would be the case if female pheromones were in the air 

Dave


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

What I dont understand is why do people who do not like their dog off the lead, walk were there is dogs off the lead.

I dont like football, therfore I dont go to football grounds. Simple !!


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Malc, why dont you let your dog off the lead ?


Well we have never fully trusted any of our dogs even though some of them have been a peach to control, i always believe that something could go wrong and it would cause an incident.
Our current dog is a rescue greyhound so we have even more reason to keep her on a lead, i believe that animals, like us can get a red mist (focused on something like a rabbit) sometimes and that is one worry, the other is that some dogs can be intimidated by loose dogs and the owner can get stressed as well as the dog, i do not want to be in that position where i am responsible for that so i always keep them on a lead.
I have let them off in a fenced in field from a farmer friend but then we were the only people there.

Regards malc


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't have a problem letting my dog off the lead - he comes back when called. I thought that what was you were supposed to do when taking a dog for a walk.

Geoff


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> What I dont understand is why do people who do not like their dog off the lead, walk were there is dogs off the lead.
> 
> I dont like football, therfore I dont go to football grounds. Simple !!


Are you banning me from walking on the beach because someone has their dog off the lead?

malc


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As a non dog keeper and a dog crap hater can someone in the dog world please explain how you can let a dog off the lead, and presumably sometimes out of sight, in a public place and still be sure to pick up ALL the excrement they drop.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

| can understand why with a rescue greyhound,very loving dogs, my sister used to take them in. Fred, who I remember well, was great fun. However when a neighbours cat (small and furry) was sighted he was off, fences became hurdles, what a hurdler he was too! However he forgot to come home after the chase and was hit by a car. It wasn't the last time he did it either, one huge vet bill and higher fences bill later he did it again! They are trained to chase small furry animals in order to make them profitable. Then when they are past racing discarded like an old shoe or worse. Well done Spooky they are not the easiest choice in the kennel to care for.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"As a non dog keeper and a dog crap hater can someone in the dog world please explain how you can let a dog off the lead, and presumably sometimes out of sight, in a public place and still be sure to pick up ALL the excrement they drop."

Just enjoy looking at them. Dogs will go on ahead rather than drag behind. Ours doesn't go out of sight because as a pup as soon as it did I went and hid. After that happened a few times, much to its consternation, it looks around at us every so often and stops and waits for us to catch up if necessary. So much so it is getting tough to hide from her any more 

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I can only speak on behalf of our two beardies and they never let us out of their sight cos you just can't trust them humans, they get up to all sorts if we don't keep an eye on them. Our humans religiously pick up after us at all times even though it does slow down a good walk.
We do get upset at people who let their dogs off their leads in populated places or on roads where you never know what our dog instincts will make us or their dogs do. We believe it's very irresponsible and could cause an accident with major dire consequences for dogs and/or humans. 
As we've said before there are some drivers who shouldn't even drive a pogo stick and there are some dog owners who should be given a very short course in euthanasia.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

I would like to express my thnaks to those who replied with the same thoughts as mine in some cases, others who brought things into the discussion which i had not thought of.

My title say's "SOME people" and this was aimed at those who do not have control of their dog even tough they think they do, i have seen dogs who have unbelievable control over their owners  and if i had met these this morning i am dam sure i would not have started this post.
Thanks to all

Malc & Spooky


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

spooky said:


> Why is that some people always feel that the dog they own is fine to be off a lead.
> It's the same old story, first they are sorry it's bothering my dog , then it's... the dog never normally ignores me, then it's.....it only wants to play.
> All i want is an uncomplicated stroll along the beach with my dog (who is never off the lead) and each time it is spoilt by people who just seem not to give a monkey's about other people, i really can understand why some people want dog free sites sometimes.
> 
> ...


Hi Malc, well the reason we let our dog off the lead is she is young and just has to have a good run to keep her happy. Sure she bugs other dogs and owners sometimes and it is embarassing for us and unfortunate for people like you who just want a quiet stroll. We can however usually get her to come away pdq when we see she is not wanted (not always - but she is young and is getting better as she grows). We often take her into the forest for a good run where she usually never meets anybody but she just loves the beach and likes to swim etc.
Hope you can sympathise - a bit.
Vidura


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

[/quote]

Hope you can sympathise - a bit.
Vidura[/quote]

Only if it has a MHF pennant on it's tail


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

There does seem often to be tension between free running dogs and dogs on leads ,but i love to see loads of dogs off lead and playing,my 3 are lead aggressive but pretty meek and social off lead I go out regularly with 4 other dogs and apart from Skye the saluki x grey they are all off lead and the interaction is great to see ( Skye can now go off lead as the sheep have gone ) :lol: :wink: 
Spooky ,i have put a link to a lurcher website on Pets,they often have walks so most of the dogs are greys or lurchers and the photos they post look as if its fun.
I appreciate your concerns with a grey having a lurcher.


Chris


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I can understand the worry of letting a greyhound off the lead, if near sheep or roads then no way. However they just love to run, most mornings I take Charlie to a race course, even though I could go out my back door and walk across miles of countryside without seeing anyone. But dogs are pack animals and it good for him to mix and be allowed to be a dog at least for half an hour a day. At times I have counted upto 24 dogs chasing each other around the course and in all the years we have been going, there as not been any problems. Off the lead the dogs sort themselves out. The only time there as been any issues and its always been with the owners never the dogs is when someone comes on with their dog on the lead and then starts performing because some or all of our dogs goes to inspect the new kid on the block. 
While I can understand their concerns having a load of dogs rushing up to them, if they don't wish for their dog to socialise with others then why not walk where dogs are on leads. 
Greyhounds do have a mind of their own and may not come straight back when called, but 9 times out of ten if you turn your back on them and walk away they will follow, if you try going to them they think what a great game and go further away. I know from personnel experience, when we first had Charlie I would panic a little and chase after him, he would smile and go further away till he thought that the old boy was about to expire, and allow himself to captured.
I live in the country up a track some distance from a road and when Charlie was younger on occasions the red mist would arrive and no fence or gate would stop him. Once or twice I would catch him strolling up the main road of the next village, my heart would sink thinking about what could have happened. My wife was petrified that he could have been run over and wonted me to put him into maximum security for his own safety. I don't know whether I am right or wrong, but I felt that if anything did happen to him while it would be unthinkable, if I was Charlie I would rather had a shorter life but a happy one doing my thing occasionally than a longer life, in effect imprisioned.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I always kept my kids on a lead!! Now one is at university and the other has just joined the Police-see it works!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We have two rescue dogs

One, Jake, is a total softie but knows all about doggy body language so is adept at socialising with other dogs. He does have a stuborn streak and doesn't respond to calling back if there is something more interesting to do. He is more likely to go out of sight he doesn't run away but just slopes away when you aren't paying attention. He hasn't had the training that we have given our other dog. I often put him on the lead for reasons that will become clearer.

Lottie was probably never socialised with other dogs as a puppy and she is unpredictable with bitches and yappy dogs. If a dog submits she is likely not to realise it. That said she obeys commands and although she runs away she is seldom out of sight for more than a few seconds and responds to calls more or less instantly. Additionally she will avoid dogs rather than be confrontational. She is better behaved in this respect off the lead.

The two dog dynamic and the pack instinct have a great effect. Lottie is top dog (bitch) If both are off their leads and Jake approaches or is approached by another dog Lottie has to jump in as well. If the other dog is in any way threatening to her or us she tries to get her retaliation in first. 

So when I am walking in an open area like a beach both dogs will be off the lead, if I see another dog on a lead I get Jake on the lead first and call Lottie to heel and put her on if we get close. My wife does it the other way around which usually results in Jake trying to meet the other dog! I often see owners with more than one dog doing similar. Two loose dogs constitues a pack and is far less predictable.

I also consider the other dog walker, if their dog is on a lead on an open beach I consider why. Did they see me first and put their dog on, or is their dog not reliable. Either way it signals me to get my dogs completely under control.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

The reason I go to the beach is to let my dog off the lead so he can have a good run. However I can confidently say he is always under control, because I have trained him and more importantly to the dog I am the pack leader and what I say goe's, if I tell my dog to wait he waits, if he is running toward me and I tell him to wait, he stops and dosn't move till I say so, if only all dogs were the same, however he has been easy to train as I have had him since 11 weeks. The owners need training, then the dog.

Jacqui


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

JLO said:


> The reason I go to the beach is to let my dog off the lead so he can have a good run. However I can confidently say he is always under control, because I have trained him and more importantly to the dog I am the pack leader and what I say goe's, if I tell my dog to wait he waits, if he is running toward me and I tell him to wait, he stops and dosn't move till I say so, if only all dogs were the same, however he has been easy to train as I have had him since 11 weeks. The owners need training, then the dog.
> 
> Jacqui


Fab looking woof


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As with most others I think that a beach is one of the safest places to let a greyhound off lead. Go on Malc - be brave and do it. Believe me you will never look back. Of course allow for the fact that your dog will be VERY excited at first but after a while he will settle into a routine. Take some extra tasty tit bits (liver is good) to reward him for coming back (even if he takes a long time at first). Never chastise him for a slow recall - he will remember and not be keen to return in future. Most dogs hate to lose their owners so the above advice about turning and walking away is good.

I have had both greyhounds and lurchers. The latter have more stamina than greyhounds and so take longer to come back when the red mist decends!!!

Good Luck

Pat


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Please please please have a look around when you let your dog
loose on the beach. We live very close to our beach which the
dogs love walking along, however our boy hates other dogs.
I'm forever having to pull him away from unsupervised dogs
which the owners have let run without a thought as to why mine
might be on a lead!!! Every single day we run into the same problem,
a loose dog comes towards us, i go from the prom as near to the sea as 
is possible so as to make room and the dopey owners just let their dogs 
come down after us till i have to call to them to call their dogs away.
My dog is on his lead in a big wide-open space for a reason!!!
I wish some people would wonder-why once in a while.
ok rant-over

regards....nige


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

damondunc said:


> There does seem often to be tension between free running dogs and dogs on leads ,but i love to see loads of dogs off lead and playing,my 3 are lead aggressive but pretty meek and social off lead I go out regularly with 4 other dogs and apart from Skye the saluki x grey they are all off lead and the interaction is great to see ( Skye can now go off lead as the sheep have gone ) :lol: :wink:
> Spooky ,i have put a link to a lurcher website on Pets,they often have walks so most of the dogs are greys or lurchers and the photos they post look as if its fun.
> I appreciate your concerns with a grey having a lurcher.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris
What's the link?
malc


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Spooky

thank you for that, I love him to bits, though a lot of people ask me what breed of dog he is, they don't recognise him as a lab. He is a Drakeshead line, bred I believe for his working credentials rather than his looks.

I was once out with him (he was walking to heel) when I saw a lady coming the other way with a poodle on a lead, she panicked so much when she saw a large black dog walking towards her that she picked her poodle up by its lead and dangled it about 3 feet above the ground, probably causing it more distress than it would have had if it had stayed on the ground and been sniffed by an old softy like him.


Jacqui


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Spooky the link is www.lurcher.org ,if you go onto forums there will be people in your area i'm sure .

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We have the sweetest, cutest little year old Bolognese called Angel (yes a Bolognese that's right - and yes I have heard all the jokes about this rare Italian breed lol) she just loves to walk besides my hubby when he takes her for one of their long walks together without a lead and she will not venture very far from his side. She likes to keep us in sight and always comes when we whistle her. She really is a good little dog and there is nothing nasty about her whatsoever and in fact she thinks everyone is a playmate and her little tail just wags continuously at everyone and everything she meets. Next door's cat often wanders into our garden or house if the door is open and all Angel wants to do is play but the cat wont have none of it lol and soon scarpers home. 

I do understand the need to keep a dog on a lead in certain places and I think it is important that responsible dog owners respect such rules and regulations and also that they appreciate the neccessity to clean up after them at all times but there is nothing lovelier in my opinion than to see a well behaved dog running around unleashed chasing a ball or playing fetch and providing the dog owner ensures they are well trained and do not run off or up to people and fellow dogs then I really dont see the problem.

Having said that my hubby was walking Angel last week on her lead and some idiot was out with his large dog (not on a lead) and it ran up to our little dog agressively and started to growl and get its hackles up. Angel by all accounts stood her ground and growled back (which I have never heard her do ever) and took on a defensive stance but apparantley the owner was on his mobile phone at the time and just walked up casually (still with his phone to his ear chatting) and just pulled his dog away, no apology or anything and all the time this guy just kept on chatting to whoever he was speaking to on the phone! Good job it was hubby not me there at the time cos I would have given him a piece of my mind I can tell you!

I think dogs should be allowed off their leads in certain cirmumstances but I think it is essential that all owners who wish to do this have trained their dogs to follow their commands and it is important that the owners have strict control at all times. If my little dog showed any signs of aggression towards people or other animals I would never dream of letting her off her lead in public but thankfully her behaviour suits her name and she is an Angel in every sense of the word!

Sue


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Dogs, or their owners cause more problems on camp sites and beaches than any other non humans. The owners have no consideration for anyone else, according to their owners their dog is never at fault it is always someone elses that has fouled the place or has caused the dog to bark. I've been told on many occasion that "I always pick up my dogs excrement" and yet the place is riddled with excrement. Beaches are the worst places to be, unless the beach has a dog ban there is normally dog excrement everywhere. Doggy walks are again full of excrement, "I don't have to pick it up because it is a doggy walk" is normally the reply, even although the so called doggy walk is a childrens path to the beach or town centre.

I ask you to read and digest what has been written so far. The same old story, "It wasn't my dog" or "I don't have to keep my dog on a leash", "my dog is well trained and doesn't run away". 

Can a dog owner explain, why they take their dogs for walks every day and let them ***t outside someone elses property and never their own? I have a grass triangle outside my home that is used as dogs toilet, even although some owners clean up the mess, there is always some left and it stinks. 

All I ask is that you dog owners have a little consideration for other people, walk your dogs outside your own houses until they do their business and then take them for their normal walk.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Have to say I don't have a dog although I do like 'em. The reason I don't have one is that I can't stand badly behaved / ill trained ones, & I'd hate to put myself in that position because I didn't spend enough time in the first place training it!
I do a lot of running, both on & off road, and on towpaths, trails etc, and the number of dogs, to be fair usually the "chip on the shoulder" yappies, no offence meant, off the lead that come racing towards you barking and trying to nip the ankles, is unreal. To be honest i'm getting quite good at converting 'em for a full 3 points now! I usually follow it with a torrent of abuse levelled at the owner. The old "oh he/she's not normally like that" doesn't wash with me, what if a child was running & didn't have the nounce to give the pooch a faceful of size 9?? These are usually the same owners who leave dogger everywhere and turn a towpath into "dog**it alley"!! It's there for us all, not just as a toilet.
Conversely however, other owners have their dog impeccably trained, for example a BIG rottie who just sits at the side next to his owner whilst I run past and a very boisterous Weinmeraner (sp) called Derek - top name, who I see quite often and at the word from his owner, stands & doesn't move a muscle until I'm past. Well done you chaps!

Feel much better now!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well I suppose its a bit like parents isn't it? Some children are raised by responsible parents who take their role very seriously and instill good manners and morals into them, such children are well behaved and are a pleasure to know but then there are others whose parents bring them up to be inconsiderate and badly behaved and with no regard for others or their property etc. We all know both types of families dont we and does that mean that all children are a nuisance? I dont think so! It is mainly down to the parents in my opinion and the same goes for dog owners too.

I agree entirely with you Drew that many dog owners do not clean up after their pets but please don't assume we are all the same because we are certainly not and I care too much about my environment and hygiene to ever act that way myself.

Obviously I cannot speak for everyone but I can speak for myself and my husband and we would never, ever allow our little dog to foul anybody's private garden. We ALWAYS clear up after our pet and take great care to act responsibly at all times with her. She does go to the toilet in her own back garden but obviously she is taken for walks and when out she will inevitably go to the toilet if nature calls during her walk but like I say, we go out armed with the necessary equipment to dispose of such matter properly and would never let her do anything on anyone's private property. I wouldn't like it being done on my property by someone elses dog so I would never be so rude as to allow mine to do it to someone else either.

We love our little dog and she is a delight to have around and when you are not a dog lover or dog owner it is probably hard to understand the love and affection people feel towards them but for many people their dogs are an important member of their family life.

So for all you dog owners out there who are not quite so careful as most of us are please make sure that you keep a closer eye on your pets when they are out in the future as we innocent owners are getting tarred with the same brush and I object very strongly to being associated with that kind of anti social and inconsiderate behaviour!

Sue


----------



## 101230 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ever thought of asking your dog what it prefers,to be on or off the lead in wide open spaces?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My dog would prefer to be off the lead running about in wide open spaces and getting plenty of exercise.

However I can no longer take that risk,Ky is a dominant male,he loves people,loves bitches,loves puppies,tolerates neutured dogs but absolutely hates male dogs bigger than him.

After several visits to the vets to get his ears repaired he is now on the lead all the time.If he meets large male dogs--boxers,rottweilers etc he will attack and unfortunately never give up even when injured.This is very distressing not only for me but also for the other dog owners.

I dread it when I have asked other owners to put their dogs on a lead and they say ''it's ok he only wants to play''.

So now he can never run loose again,I use a 5mt extending lead to let him have a limited run and reel him in when approaching other dogs,I also carry a stick which is useful for separating dogs.If he gets into a fight now it will not be my fault,as it has been in the past.

I think that the following quote by Frank makes perfect sense and wish that every dog owner would take heed.



sallytrafic said:


> I also consider the other dog walker, if their dog is on a lead on an open beach I consider why. Did they see me first and put their dog on, or is their dog not reliable. Either way it signals me to get my dogs completely under control.


Steve


----------

